# First time rooter



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

Can I root, just root, a Droid Charge running firmware 2.3.6. and build number .EP4?
If so, What CWM do I need to flash?
Thanks


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

This doesn't belong here. If you posted under the Charge specific forum I'm sure you'd get better answers.


----------



## Simmer1860 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I could delete this post.


----------

